# Kernel help?



## TOMONYOURMOM44 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mod Type:: Kernel

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hey guys, I have a question i just got a galaxy s3 sch-i535 and i accidently bricked it while changing the kernel, i was able to unbrick it with getting a kernal online but it was very slow. Can someone please provide me with the stock vzw or faster kernel? Thanks alot


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Topic moved.

Please keep development forum for releases only.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

TOMONYOURMOM44 said:


> Mod Type:: Kernel
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> ...


http://rootzwiki.com...ii-development/

Kernels are there bud. If you are running stock TouchWiz, select a TouchWiz kernel. If you are running a Jelly Bean AOSP ROM, then select the kernel accordingly. Don't flash: Another kernel for another variant of the SGS3; A TouchWiz kernel on an AOSP ROM and vice versa.

Before flashing, wipe cache and dalvik, then flash the kernel of your choice.


----------

